# help! i have fleas!!



## crazy4beadz (May 10, 2005)

I need some help here. I gave up my cats around 2 weeks ago. I never even noticed they had any fleas. A few days ago i noticed many small pimples on my 4 yr old daughter, around an estimate of 50 on her stomach back and feet. I thought it was a food allergy, Then i noticed some on my 5 yr old son. Chicken pox was my second guess. When i told my husband about these pimples he told me he had them too..his were only on the feet. Yesterday morning i wake up with so many of these tiny bumps on my feet also, i made an appointment a few days before that, to get this checked out. Until this morning, i noticed a flea on my arm... Wjat am i supposed to do?

Are these fleas living off of us? will they die on their own? i dont want mychildren having any more bites...

Can some one give me some advice on what i should use or if i need to use anything?

Thanks, Joanne


----------



## Crazy Cat (Oct 18, 2005)

First of all. No flea dips for your kitties!!! Flea dips are deadly for cats.

Are your cats on Frontline? You can get Frontline, and it stops fleas before they become a problem, or it can be used after the problem. For multiple cat households, the spray bottle is more cost effective, I think it is like $35.

I am trying to think of the stuff the clinic I work at sells... it comes in an aerosol can but for the life of me I cannot remember the name of it....

Your veterinarian can tell you what it safe to use with cats in the home.


----------



## crazy4beadz (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for your reply crazycats.

The problem is, i gave up my cats 2 weeks ago and have a flea problem now, 2 weeks later, like if the eggs just hatched maybe? i have not noticed the fleas nor my cats sctratching before i gave them away. I didnt think fleas can live without feeding off a pet. Each day, my family have more bites. I went yesterday and bought some type of fogger for bugs including fleas. more bites this morning. Ugh..


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

They are living in your carpet.....
They are not living on you persea but are biting looking for a new host now that your cats are no longer there. They will all die within time...
I am sure you still want to remove them anyways since the thought of children and all of those dead flease is kinda gross! 

Anyways...........Here is what I would do if I were you.
This will take teamwork for you and your husband.....a friend or neighbor too if you could find someone to babysit for you.

1) Sprinkle Borax on your carpet as if it were that carpet fresh stuff.
In every room that has carpet and behind the beds.
Yup, I said Borax it kills fleas You need to let it set on the carpet for no less than an hour...since you no longer have pets. That should be long enough. Do you have a *really good* vacuum cleaner? Use a new vacuum bag so that you get the strongest suction. I would only do this if I had a very good vacuum cleaner or access to one. 

2) I would wash all the bedding....and any place that kitties frequently took their naps. Vacuum under couch cushions too.

3) After all of that work is done...I would set of a few flea bombs.
Depending onhow large your home is....then leave the home as according to the directions on the flea bombs.

4) Then when I get home I would vacuum all over again.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

They sell a flea spray at Walgreens that we got that really helped...I'm not sure what it's called, it was in the pet section. Vacuuming is really important, too, vacuum a few times a day. We sprayed the carpet, washed our bedding, and vacuumed and got rid of ours.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

What REALLY helped with me....

I sprinkled my carpet with borax, and left the borax in there for six weeks (it sounds pretty gross to not vaccum for six weeks, but it really works).

My cats had been flea-free ever since they started eating Wellness. Wellness has garlic in it, so the cats would repel fleas. Humans should eat more garlic too if we want to repel fleas. Garlic supplement is essential.

Pennyroyal leaf powder is good also to sprinkle on the carpet


----------



## nocturne123 (Apr 16, 2005)

What I did when I had flea infestation:

Sprinkle DE (Diatomaceous earth) on the carpet, corners, and crevices. Make sure you wear mask when you apply DE since it will cause problem if breathed in. It's fine once the dust is settled, and it settles down within seconds.

Vacuum at least once a day. Here is what I did but probably won't do again: put a cheap flea collar in the bag and throw out the bag immediately after each vacuum. It kills the flea vacuumed up, but you also breathe in the poisonous air.

Wash anything that's washable frequently.

It took me 2-3 weeks to win the battle, and thankfully I didn't have to flea bomb my apartment. Yes, flea feed on people. 

One good thing from it: I had an excuse to get a new nice vacuum cleaner because my little old one burned out.


----------



## crazy4beadz (May 10, 2005)

what is borax? and where can i get it?

I was doing my daughters hair this morning, and found a flea in her head. I am becoming very grossed out now, We have no carpets in our home, only the childrens room. Which explains why they are getting bit the most. If i dont have pets now, is it possible that these little suckers can keep multiplying?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Are you sure that this is fleas?
Is it possible that your children have head lice?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I hope someone can tell you where to buy Borax...I have never had to do this....my parents have but they are not online for me to ask them right now....
I think....it is a household cleaner that you can buy at a WalMart store.
It is similar to Ajax....powder type cleanser.
You could call and ask before you drive anywhere.

I feel for you guys....you have a major flea infestation and you guys are going to have to basicall strip the bedroom in order to vacuum under all the beds and furniture in order to rid yourself of this.
Browse this site....about half way down it talks about fleas attacking people...
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/IG087


----------



## crazy4beadz (May 10, 2005)

yep these are fleas, i have had cats for many years, and know what they look like, especially when they are hopping around right in front of you lol.

I throughly vacuumed that carpet today, hopefully it will help some.

**sigh** =(


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

I remember seeing fleas in my house before, I vaccumed a lot and they went away. We did not even have any pets then!


----------

